# Training for MMA



## humanafterall (Jul 15, 2009)

I want to compete in MMA, and am currently saving to spend some time in Thailand to practice my striking.

After this I plan on going to Brazil to learn BJJ, preferably from the Gracies or the Machados, but I do have some questions.

Is it easy to find work in Brazil, (I am an EU citizen if this helps).

Would I be better off training with people like the Gracies or would they be far too expensive to learn from?

WRT safety, what is Brazil like? I've heard horror stories of muggings and kidnappings which I'm sure have been exaggerated, but i don't want to spend a year in a country where I'll have to watch my back everywhere I go.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2009)

humanafterall said:


> I want to compete in MMA, and am currently saving to spend some time in Thailand to practice my striking.
> 
> After this I plan on going to Brazil to learn BJJ, preferably from the Gracies or the Machados, but I do have some questions.
> 
> ...


 
I think you may be spending a lot of money to find training you will get from other places in Europe to the same or better standard quite frankly. Whereabouts are you because it may be easier and cheaper to get training locally. I know a lot of excellent places to train in Europe.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jul 15, 2009)

I was just going to post the same thing as Tez heh. Although I don't personally know the locations. But yeah, sounds like a very expensive way to set forth. How old? What prior martial arts etc?


----------



## lklawson (Jul 15, 2009)

What's wrong with finding a decent MMA club where you're at?

They've already done all the heavy lifting on integrating Striking, Kicking, and Grappling into an effective ring system.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah, there has been a steady rise in the number and quality of MMA gyms out there.  And even more traditional establishments often have decent, if not good, MMA programs working out of those facilities.  You're best bet might be to start there.

There's nothing wrong with traveling to train, for sure.  But if you're just now learning the basics, there are plenty of nearer and cheaper options out there.

You'll probably also meet some guys who've done that sort of thing once involved more locally that can point you in the right direction.  They might even know some people and be able to hook you up.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2009)

I know some excellent guys in the South of France, near Avignon which is a wonderful place, there's beautiful weather, lovely countryside and successful professional fighters and coaches to train you.  I know a few other places around in Europe though none in such a nice location but as they are all EU there would be no problem in getting a job.


----------



## humanafterall (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, there are a number of reasons. I'm from a small Irish town which doesn't really have much to offer in the way of MMA, I do have some experience in Muay Thai which I plan on improving.

The reason I don't just go elsewhere in Europe is that that option would be far more expensive. The cost of living in the EU is far higher than Brazil or Thailand, (where I also intend to train). And I would still have to pay rent and whathaveyou in Paris, just like I would in Bangkok.

Besides this, I really enjoy travelling!


----------



## jarrod (Jul 15, 2009)

no disrespect to the gracies, but what MMA champs or contenders have they produced lately?  some of the muay thai camps in thailand also have bjj/mma coaches on staff, & it's dirt cheap to live there from what i understand.

jf


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 15, 2009)

humanafterall said:


> Well, there are a number of reasons. I'm from a small Irish town which doesn't really have much to offer in the way of MMA, I do have some experience in Muay Thai which I plan on improving.
> 
> The reason I don't just go elsewhere in Europe is that that option would be far more expensive. The cost of living in the EU is far higher than Brazil or Thailand, (where I also intend to train). And I would still have to pay rent and whathaveyou in Paris, just like I would in Bangkok.
> 
> Besides this, I really enjoy travelling!


 

You have one of the best MMA gyms and coaches in Dublin with SBG, John Kavanagh is one of the best instructors going and a really nice guy. 
Get hold of a copy of 'Fighters Only' magazine and email Pete Irving on it, he trained in Brazil for a while and will tell you all about it. I've known him since he was a kid and he's a very good fighter now. For info on Thailand pm me as we are sponsored by Fairtex, of course you could come over here, Wolfslair take in 'boarders' and we have some very good gyms here.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jul 15, 2009)

I second this!
Not from personal experience but from very credible sources.
GET to SBG in Dublin!
They also have affiliate centers in Galway and another part of Dublin.
I would forget Thailand and get there first.
As cheap as it would be to live in Thailand there are tons of other factors you would have to worry about.
Start at SBG, I think you won't want to go anywhere else!


----------

